# The Lone Gunmen



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.lonegunmen.com/

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/art-tv.html?2002-06/21/10.00.tv


----------



## cupotea (Nov 1, 2004)

How can more than one gunman be 'lone'?


----------



## Craig (Nov 1, 2004)

Good one!


----------



## Batman (Nov 1, 2004)

Lone Gunman was a great concept, stemming from the X-Files, but the pilot episodes were
pretty lame...this was a few years ago, of course. I love all the sci-fi stuff, though.


----------



## Batman (Nov 1, 2004)

*Killer photo from Bladerunner*

Bladestunner...cool pic, brother. How do you get a photo/image to post with your posts?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 1, 2004)

U find a url ussually google images or just email the image to scott b. and he will do it for you.

blade


----------

